# Chances using own eggs at 43



## fi123 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am just off 43 and seriously thinking about giving it one more go for a sibbling for DS who were were lucky enough to have after our 4th IVF cycle (at age 41).

Does anyone know the odds of getting a BFP?  Any success stories.

xx


----------



## heavenly (Sep 7, 2011)

fi123 said:


> I am just off 43 and seriously thinking about giving it one more go for a sibbling for DS who were were lucky enough to have after our 4th IVF cycle (at age 41).
> 
> Does anyone know the odds of getting a BFP? Any success stories.
> 
> xx


Hi there, I have just turned 46, my FS told me there would be a 5% chance of getting pregnant if I used my own eggs but with egg donation, it would go up to 30-40%. I haven't ruled out completely of using my own eggs but as we may only be able to afford one cycle, we have a tough decision to make.

I am sure you will get more info and advice on here, just wanted to add my two pence.

xx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi,
I'll be 43 in June and have just (yesterday) been for a consultation with a new clinic (previous clinic did not recommend any further treatment).  Despite my AMH last being tested at 1.01, they said this is normal for my age and still give us around a 10% chance of success.  What they have advised is for me to take progesterone supplements during the latter half of my cycle (beginning when OPK shows ovulation) and to also take DHEA.  We are to continue trying naturally for 3 cycles (he said DHEA takes 3 months to have an effect) and we'll then do IVF if we need to.

Not sure if this is much help, but it does show there are clinics out there that don't rule out using own eggs at our age.

Good luck!

xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

5% at 46?  That has really surprised me, it's hard to get anyone to agree to even treat a woman with OE past 44.  I think the stats are 5% for 43, then it goes down to 2.5% for 44. 

But fi123, those are just stats, if you're already been sucessful once before then that suggests IVF can work for you, so your chance should be higher.  I'd certainly feel more positive about giving it a try with that background.


----------



## Remember Me (May 25, 2011)

HI, wondering is anyone has been treated recently at Aberdeen Fertility Centre, Scotland?

We were looking to self funded treatment at Ninewells Hospital Dundee, but they have just contacted us to say they can not treat me as I am over 40  

We have our own egg donor and are now looking at Aberdeen, but must be referred by own doctor.

We seem to be running around in circles and running out of time.

E.


----------



## fi123 (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for your replies ladies.

Remember Me, I was hoping to be treated at Ninewells but am nearly 43, did not realise they did not do it at over 40!.  Doubt I will be able to have any futher treatment then.  I was 40 and a half when I had my last IVF at Ninewells, which thankfully was successful.

No idea about Aberdeen, but hope you get some answers,


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

fi123, there are clinics that treat at your age, though you are likely to get 'the speech' about how grim your chances are. If you can deal with that there's no reason why you shouldn't give it a go.  There's quite a few of us of your age and older who are doing it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

stats will also be unique to you if they have more info, as I was given a <1% chance when I was 40. Have you thought about doing a tandem cycle so that you and a ED cycle? CYprus and other overseas places offer it


----------



## Judel (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi there
It seems to depend on the individual and the clinic. Mine is Lister (but sounds like that's a long way from you). 
In terms of sucesses I had my DD at 44 (cycle started when I was 43) when had okay AMH and FSH. The Lister's 'calculator' - which is on their website - showed something like a 15% chance for my age and hormone levels (although it was out of a small number of women). I think the average is lower.
Having one last go for silbing with own eggs at 45 but AMH now much lower (3.4) and FSH higher. Have just started DHEA and Co Enzyme Q 10 to help with egg quality. Has anyone else tried these? How did you get on?
Good luck


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

I got pregnant last year at 43 with OEs but sadly had an m/c at 7 weeks.  That was last April - been trying every month since but no luck.  About to move to DEs. That said, my AMH is on the floor (0.4 when last measured) so you would have a better chance than me if you have a reasonable AMH (when I got pregnant with my son in 2007, my AMH was 2.7 and I was given "the speech" even then - but conceived naturally on 3rd month of trying).

Good luck!

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't forget ARGC who treat women in their mid 40's don't even do AMH tests and go purely on FSH's below 10- when I was lined up to do surrogacy there my AMH was 0.7 but FSH 9 and they were happy to try me!
L


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Judel, I also think your amh is pretty good so you probably have an above average chance.  Better to have an okay amh + bad fsh than the other way round, I think, because there are a lot of diet and lifestyle things you can do to help bring fsh down but there doesn't seem to be anything you can do to halt the loss of eggs, only to help boost quality of the remaining ones. My amh is way below 1 but I still have an okay fsh, so with your 3.4 I'm sure you can get your fsh own below 10.  It takes a lot of discipline to do all the healthy stuff, I can't remember the last time I had slice of cake or chocolate muffin   .  I take DHEA & CoQ as well, egg quality seems okay but I don't know if its that or the diet & all the other stuff.


----------



## heavenly (Sep 7, 2011)

Judel said:


> Hi there
> It seems to depend on the individual and the clinic. Mine is Lister (but sounds like that's a long way from you).
> In terms of sucesses I had my DD at 44 (cycle started when I was 43) when had okay AMH and FSH. The Lister's 'calculator' - which is on their website - showed something like a 15% chance for my age and hormone levels (although it was out of a small number of women). I think the average is lower.
> 
> ...


This gives me some hope, we are almost at the point of IVF, and thought it would definitely be egg donation, but my FSH is 6.2. But I haven't had an AMH test, so I think I need to get one done and sharpish. I have just turned 46.


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi ladies

I have only just found this thread so thought I would add my experience. I had a funded cycle when I was 39 (just under 40) I got 8 eggs 4 fertilised. 2 put back and a chemical pg. then fet with a bfn. 
I then went to Norway for tx at the most amazing clinic. My bmi is over 30. And I am now 41, 42 in 2 weeks. I got 28 eggs. I had 2 top grade out back. Which resulted in an early mc but I am now pupo with 2 x 8 cell grade a and I have another 10 frosties all same quality. 

So my answer would be yes it is ok to use you own eggs provided they are ok. I think everyone is different

Nats


----------



## TheYankee (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm 43 and with CRGH.  My AMH is around 10 and FSH around 8 (and had around 12 follies in my scans), and we're going with my own eggs.  I'm starting soonish with IVF, so will let you know how it goes!


----------



## heavenly (Sep 7, 2011)

TheYankee said:


> I'm 43 and with CRGH. My AMH is around 10 and FSH around 8 (and had around 12 follies in my scans), and we're going with my own eggs. I'm starting soonish with IVF, so will let you know how it goes!


Thank you, my FSH in November was 6.2 I am going to get it done again and get my AMH done, so I can look at all the options open to me if Clomid doesn't work.

Good luck with the IVF. x


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello ladies

I am as well thinking of going again for ivf to have a sibling for my DD.  I was lucky to have a BFP on my  second try on my 42 birthday. 
I am now 43 and DD 7months but time is not on my side, so if i want to try for a sibling it shoulld be soon or never.

I am at work at the moment but will be on this thread to see how we all get on or decide to do.

Handy1


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Handy

Good luck with what ever you decide, i have just got a BFP on my FET from a cycle that we done in September. I will be truning 42 next week. 

Nats


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweetnats

Congratulations on your BFP and wish you a smooth pregnancy.  

I see that you had your treatment in Norway and you did have good number of eggs. I am really PLEASED FOR YOU.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY... 

You can see from my signature that I had undetectable AMH and normal FSH. I had one egg , one embryo. I feel really blessed because I had been given the talk of DE and that my chances with own egg is less than 1% by one clinic in Birmingham. But the Lister clinic are really good and tried it with me.

Sometimes, I feel I am greedy to think for another one while i already have my darling DD after a lot of heart break. will luck strike twice for me? Probability are very low.  But then will i know unless i try. 
It is a BIG DILLEMMA.

HANDY1


----------



## Tinaj (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm 44, and had a miscarriage (with natural pregnancy) last year. The advice my doctor at CRGH has given me is to have  IUI - based on the fact I'd been pregnant so everything is working, and I would be unlikely to have many follicles so it wouldn't be worth taking them out and putting them back in. I am pregnant that way, although having issues with HCG levels, but the IUI way was successful.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, Tinaj, you are one of the lucky ones. IUI doesn't have a great success rate anyway, even less at mid-forties. Congratulations x


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi, I got pregnant with IVF and my own eggs at 42 and had my DS a couple of weeks before my 43 birthday.  As for the stats my partner always said to me on a micro level our chances/outcome would be either 100% or 0% successful.  My clinic, CARE Manchester did not seem to care about my age, I guess they thought it was my money and my risk.  good luck


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Stats-wise there is a big difference between 42 and 43, the odds drop sharply, but on an individual level everyone is very different, that's what guides me, anyway.


----------



## heavenly (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I have 2 more cycles of Clomid left, so I thought I would start putting things into action.

I had my AMH done at the Agora Clinic in Brighton today, it had a lovely feel about the place.  I am going back in a couple of weeks to have a consult with the Director there and to discuss my AMH results and OH is getting another SA done this week.  Although obviously would love one go with my own eggs, but I am going to be realistic about it.  Me and OH are ok with DE.  The Agora said they have a fairly short waiting list for DE.    I feel better that I am doing something proactive, instead of just waiting to see if the Clomid works.

The Agora is only a 20 min drive away as well which will be so helpful for me and OH if we do decide to go ahead with treatment.


----------

